
Capturing bacteria that eat and breathe electricity - LinuxBender
https://news.wsu.edu/2019/03/05/capturing-bacteria-eat-breathe-electricity/
======
mxuribe
So...in the future, when we can harness bacteria for our mobile/fuel cells,
will we simply call these devices BACtteries?

(You see what i did there? And, yes, I'm a father, so am compelled to pump out
silly jokes. ;-)

~~~
kemiller2002
As a father, I approve. Have an upvote.

------
Ericson2314
The author did an incorrect job of dumbing down the subject matter, but still,
seems like neat research.

I assume they are talking about geobacter, but they didn't say so.

~~~
chipperyman573
This is a blog post about research that was done, if you look at the actual
journal article
([https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S037877531...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378775319300291))
it has actual information.

------
TheSpiceIsLife
Only tangentially related:

Does anyone know if any labs are attempting to produce new antibiotics by
exposing antibiotic resistant bacteria to fungi, or other bacteria?

~~~
xkcd-sucks
Yes this process is called "drug discovery"/"development" and more
specifically "drug screening". Typically new antibiotics are developed vs
resistant bacteria because that's clinically relevant.

"In the pipeline" blog
[https://blogs.sciencemag.org](https://blogs.sciencemag.org) is a really good
intro to the field

~~~
bm212
The “in the pipeline” blog also contains the “things I won’t work with”
section
([https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/category/thin...](https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/category/things-
i-wont-work-with)) which is one of the most awesome reads ever, at least for
people with some practical experience of an organic chemistry lab.

~~~
xkcd-sucks
Working as a chemist for a while, one tends to develop an explosion sense.
Because it is never _your_ stuff blowing up, but rather the postdoc behind you
dumped his peroxide waste into the organic waste bottle or whatever and you're
not looking at it.

There's a bunch of very subtle hisses,"stretches", gentle little clinks, "gas
expansion into a closed container" that all seem to indicate an explosion is
in progress.

Personally, I will _pre-consciously teleport_ out the room when this happens.
After leaving the field for more lucrative sofware stuff, it has embarrassed
me a few times and saved my skin a few times (shoddy LP cylinder igniting, low
pressure plastics getting attached to a soda stream carbonator etc)

